# KLPac and Sentul Park



## heartpatrick (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey All,

Took this set of pics after a drizzle on a serene weekend evening at the KL Performing Arts Center and the adjoining Sentul Park:

Pic 1:






Pic 2:





Pic 3:





Pic 4:





Pic 5:





Pic 6:





Pic 7:





Pic 8:






The complete album is available here:
http://www.heartpatrick.com/klpac.html


Thanks all.



Regards,
Patrick
http://www.heartpatrick.com


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 1, 2008)

1 - seems a little soft on focus, the white poles aren't really framing anything...
2 - really like how sharp the ledge and reeds are, nice shot here, one of my favorites of the group
3 - The leaves look in focus but the building looks out of focus, I would have gone with focusing on the building and leaving the leaves out of focus
4 - second favorite of the group except I would have gotten rid of the cone
5 - I would tighten up the crop to remove the strange metal thing on the left side.
6 - Got nothing on this one, but it isn't doing anything for me
7 - perspective looks strange here, not sure if the camera is tilted or what.
8 - like this shot, sharper than the others (except 2 and 4)
Thanks for posting.


----------

